# Re: Make-ahead tapas



## sarada (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking for ideas/recipes of tapas that can be made ahead and reheated or served cold/room temp -- I have a Kosher catering business, so cannot use pork, shellfish or any kind of meat and cheese mixture. 

Also, any thoughts about what to add to a "station" - type hodo party along with a mashed potato martini bar and a tapas station????

Dawn


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Asian with spring rolls, kosher chicken skewers, rice noodles with spicy veg, wonton skins fried and used as base for........

Med. hummos, baba ganoush, caponata, chevre with pesto, dolmas with cuke sauce, lavosh, pita chips, etc......


Pasta Station can be fun, inexpensive and kosher easily.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

For openers, why not sub all-beef sausage for any tapas calling for chorizo? No, they won't taste the same. But the guests won't know that.  

A favorite throughout Spain is chicken & ham croquettes. You can make them without the ham. Shape them like small logs, rather than the traditional pyramid. 

All kinds of variations on the chicken liver theme. Ditto meatballs. Just sub beef or veal for any pork products. A real winner is Spanish meatballs in almond sauce. 

Stuffed cherry tomatoes are an easy shot. Among the possible fillings: Anchovey & olive; green and black tapanade; even tuna and chicken salads. 

Baby pizzas with appropriate toppings. 

Run the changes on vegetable fritters, with various dipping sauces. 

Also, give some thought to how you can reduce entrees. Reduce in size, I mean. Most of your main-dish recipes can, with a little thought, be turned into tapas and small bites.


----------



## sarada (Feb 24, 2007)

These all sound great! When you do deep-fried foods, do you fry on site and keep on a warmer, or fry in advance and reheat (and if so, how do you reheat?)?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Although it's done, I personally wouldn't choose any deep-fried foods I couldn't cook on-site. I just don't think they reheat well. 

The only exceptions are things like chicken legs/wings that I intend serving cold. 

And ohmigod! Totally left chicken off the list of possibilities.


----------

